# Tilly's at the vets :(



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

We just took Tilly for a walk along the canal, she ventured off into a corn field and came back out crying, back arched, tail between her legs, shaking her head. It was obvious that something had got into her ear. I had a look, took what I could off the opening, but didn't want to go poking around. She walked back to the car with her head to one side and her body low to the ground 

Went straight to the vets, who said she's got something right at the bottom of her ear canal and has to be sedated to get it out.

We only have to leave her there for about 90 minutes, but I can't stop crying! I feel like I should be there to cuddle her and reassure her..... Plus i'm horribly hormonal.

Hurry up 5:30pm. I want my baby back


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope she is back very soon - sounds like getting her there so quickly should mean minimal harm


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor Tilly & you!!
I bet it was a pesky corn leaf or something..... I'm sure she will be ok, keep us updated.
Looks like we'll all be investing in some dotty dot dots ear snoods! Xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Tilly and poor you! Pregnancy hormones amplify things like that hugely, I know it feels horrible! Tilly will be fine and you both deserve a really BIG treat for what you have been through! Keep us posted please.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear about Tilly. Sending :hug:'s! Will be waiting for an update!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Poor Tilly, how did they get on? hope she is home getting extra cuddles now. xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh No!! I'm so sorry! Please keep up updated and let us know how she does!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh no! Poor Tilly and poor you. Hope she's back now and you are snuggled up at home. :hug::hug:


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh poor Tilly. Hope she feels better soon and you too. :hug:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Hugs to both of you. I'm sure she well be ok. Give her extra love and go easy on yourself.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

What a day!

Of course, this all happened on the day of our first private antenatal class which started at 6pm, and the vets didn't call to say she could come home until 5:30! I rang the antenatal place to say we would be 10 minutes late, then called my mum to ask her to come over and Tilly sit.

The vet said Tilly had stuff inside both ear canals - really thin straw strands, that we're super brittle so every time they grabbed a bit with the forceps it just broke off. They were also really sharp at the ends so have damaged her ear drums, causing bleeding, so she's had them washed out with a saline solution. Her hearing is definitely dodgy this evening - hopefully it will come back...

While we were out at antenatal, Tilly was sleeping in the kitchen, with my mum dog sitting and had a biiig old accident in her sleep  my mum said Tilly was mortified, trying to lick herself, and when my mum went over to her, s he rolled straight onto her back being submissive and flinched whenever my mum tried to comfort her (we have NEVER hit her!!) because she thought she was in trouble.

We've given her a back-leg wash in the shower as she was all urine soaked and now she just looks so sad  she just keeps standing with her head low, staring.

Back to the vets in 36 hours. Let's hope she feels better in the morning  thank you all for caring xxxxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw Lottie, so so sorry to read this. Poor poor beautiful Tilly. Ears are such a problem this year it seems. Devastating for you all to see poor Tilly suffering, although I am sure she will be fine in a few days time. Poor wee petal. Sending her hugs!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Poor Tilly  what a rough time 

I hope there are no long lasting effects with her ears


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Poor poppet thought she was off out for a nice walk and ended up with a right ordeal!

It was a place we haven't taken her to walk before - we won't be going back!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Poor poppet thought she was off out for a nice walk and ended up with a right ordeal!
> 
> It was a place we haven't taken her to walk before - we won't be going back!


I'm sure you won't!

How was your class, did it take your mind off Tilly for a little while?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Poor Tilly!! I remember as a child having earaches! So painful . . . did they give her any pain medication??


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Nanci said:


> Poor Tilly!! I remember as a child having earaches! So painful . . . did they give her any pain medication??


She's got some anti-inflammatories, they said her ears are likely to be pretty sore for the next couple of days. She has to make sure they stay totally clean and dry, because if any water or anything gets into her ears while the drums are damaged it could cause some permanent damage.

The class was good Ruth. It was all labour and birth this week; I learnt one or two things, but knew most of it because I spend soo long reading stuff and watching tv shows etc! James found it really interesting - he learnt lots  I think next week will be more useful for me as it's about what to actually do with the baby once it's here!! I called my mum in the break to check up on Tilly x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Tilly...hopefully she won't have any damage. Give her lots of cuddles! I hope she recovers quickly poor little thing!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Hugs to you and Tilly. What a day. Hopefully a sign for peace and calmness and rest to come.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Tilly - hope you all had a good night and she recovers quickly with no lasting effects.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

She seems much more perky this morning  she's already brought a couple of stones into the house and played fetch with her squeaky monkey.

We are going to take her to the park shortly as there's no long grass/corn and it's open so she will be able to see us at all times, incase her hearing is still a little off. 

What with this, and her bladder issues, I'm extremely glad she has pet insurance - we will be getting our money's worth this year!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor Tilly, glad she's perky this morning - what an ordeal for her. I wonder if her bladder issue is stress related?
But she doesn't really have anything to stress over does she??..... Except has she got enough stones?? X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Poor Tilly, glad she's perky this morning - what an ordeal for her. I wonder if her bladder issue is stress related?
> But she doesn't really have anything to stress over does she??..... Except has she got enough stones?? X


You can never have enough stones Tracey!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Just caught up with this poor Tilly and poor you, so happy she is much perkier today. Hope you have a lovely walk.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Glad today has been a better day for Tilly, bless her......how did the antenatal class go?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes I'm very pleased she has perked up, I'm sure she won't miss that field. I got a golden colour spear shaped seed out of a doodles foot today, was hiding in a little knot between her toes, bet I got it just in time.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh gosh, sorry just saw this now. busy busy time...So sorry you and her are going through this! I hope she has a fast and speedy recovery. 
Poor things!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

So sorry to hear of Tilly's ordeal. I hope she feels better soon, poor girl.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ears seem pretty good. She's not in any discomfort and the sedation has definitely worn off....

.... The incontinence while asleep, however, has reared it's ugly head again. She's been on medication for 10 days now to tighten up the sphincter muscles, and it seemed to be working really well. Then there was the accident yesterday, which I just put down to her being super sleepy after her sedation, but now it's happened twice this evening too! 

We're back at the vets in the morning for an ear follow up, so will see what they say. This will be our 6th vet visit in as many weeks.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

So sorry to hear about the incontinence problem. Surely she gets very upset about it too. 

If you go somewhere else, does she still do it? I mean, if you sleep in a different house, etc?

Glad to hear that the ears are better. Peanut also had the same procedure and it took her two weeks of antibiotics and drops to heal.

Yes for insurance,


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Tilly I hope they find out why she is having accidents..she is so young. Glad her ear is better!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Peanut said:


> So sorry to hear about the incontinence problem. Surely she gets very upset about it too.
> 
> If you go somewhere else, does she still do it? I mean, if you sleep in a different house, etc?
> 
> ...


When she realises, she wakes, jumps up and starts licking her back legs and looks really guilty  

Weirdly it doesn't happen during the night, only in the evenings or occasionally during the day when we're all downstairs. It happened at her dog sitter's a couple of times and it's happened at my parents' house once when she was there for the day.

I'm wondering whether the sedation has had some kind of impact on the medication... Maybe I need to wake her up every hour or two and take her to pee...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Have you tried doggy diapers? If she is comfortable they could be part of her napping routine and she could even be rewarded for peeing in them which might lessen her guilt. Alternatively the pants for dogs in season with a removable pad might work too. Poor Tilly. I hope you get it resolved soon.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I reckon the sedation could have had an effect so hopefully she is less leaky now.

I have a friend with a dog with this problem and she has found diet has a huge effect on her so now feeds her a grain free diet and she is much much better so something to consider if the drugs do not work.

There is also a great product which works brilliantly for leaky dogs (or just mucky bog monster dogs like mine) which will wick the moisture away from the dog and keep the surface below totally dry. I use them on my chairs so I don't have to worry if/when my pair are wet.

http://www.jacobsden.co.uk/the-wet-dog-mat.html


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> I reckon the sedation could have had an effect so hopefully she is less leaky now.
> 
> I have a friend with a dog with this problem and she has found diet has a huge effect on her so now feeds her a grain free diet and she is much much better so something to consider if the drugs do not work.
> 
> ...


Thank you  her diet is grain free already as I don't like feeding her wheaty products - but as people have been saying how easy it is, I have been thinking about whether it's worth giving raw a go.

The vet said it can take up to 48 hours (which is right about now) for the sedation to totally wear off, so it quite possibly is that. We're back again in 5 days for another ear check up and ultrasound on bladder so hopefully she will be sorted by then! x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I hope it has been that and that you see an improvement over the nexr couple of days, poor girl, she is such a sweetie. xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Tilly - so sorry to catch up with this thread.
Here's hoping that she is feeling much better now. Good luck with the vet visit next week.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Dear me! I'm so sorry you're all having such a rough time at the moment. We were away last week so just catching up. Arable crops have such a lot to answer for. Poppy constantly has some sort of spiky thing sticking out from somewhere, luckily for us not anywhere critical...yet. She had a hawthorn spike right in her pad on Saturday though, so we've now added tweezers to the ruck sack for long walks 
Fingers crossed Tilly's accidents will stop as the sedation totally wears off xxx

PS Here is a photo of our 'bag of stones'. Poppy regularly trades stones for cheese (sort of unwittingly though!) she LOVES the stones so much, flinging them around on the rug and pouncing on them. This collection is a few months worth which was building up next to the sink because I don't know what to do with them - it was starting to resemble a builder's yard! She's now barking at me and trying to find the bag


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha! I LOVE Poppy's bag of stones!! 

We have a pot on the windowsill where we put them all and then wait until Tilly isn't looking to return them to the garden  when she finds a good one, she will walk around with it in her mouth for anything up to half an hour. What is it about these stones?! 

No accidents since last Tuesday (24 hours post sedation) so I think it must have been that. We had an appointment about possibly having surgery, but not sure if we'll go for it or not. I might be seeking peoples opinions!

Final check up on the ears tomorrow - they're looking good though


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh that's great to hear :whoo:

So will you all be getting away in the school hols for some R&R before baby bump appears?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

We went to barcelona for 3 nights - it was lovely! I put some pics on my blog http://bisforbaby2014.blogspot.com 

X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh lovely, good for you! Just had a little read, it sounded rejuvenating - loving your chocolate haul too  Along with chocolates and an orchid (don't hold out much hope for that with my ungreen fingers!) I also bagged a bottle of red this year (it's usually white which I don't drink and donate to my Mum who is our voluntary treasurer at preschool) and some Prosecco happy days


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> We went to barcelona for 3 nights - it was lovely! I put some pics on my blog http://bisforbaby2014.blogspot.com
> 
> X


Ooooo how exciting - nearly there!! I love baby shopping, have you checked out jojo maman bebe?? X


----------

